# EMSculpt



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 9, 2019)

is a new technique for body contouring, which works by using electromagnetic waves to stimulate muscles into rapidly contracting, as if a person were engaging in an intense physical workout. Unlike similar procedure, which only eliminate fat, this process exercises muscles, which supposedly makes it more effective. The procedure is usually performed in four sessions, at a cost of $750 to $1,000 per session.

            I am considering employing this treatment, but I obviously wish to learn more about it before I have it performed on myself. I have read various articles online, and the majority of patients of this procedure are satisfied, but the cost is high, which severely bothers me, because such procedures should not be available only to the wealthy elite. I could take out a loan, but I currently am saving money to eventually purchase my own house as well as possibly returning to school for a master’s degree, and I still have my normal expenses, as well, such as food, gasoline, other vehicular expenses, and various luxuries.

            I am certain that my parents would tell me that this is a waste of time, but my body is as important as a house or car, plus, this procedure is essentially the same as exercise, but magnified many times over, because it causes the muscles in the targeted region to contract 20,000 times in 30 minutes, which no normal exercise can achieve.

            What does everyone else say about this? For those of you who are familiar with the treatment, do you believe that it is effective and worth several thousand dollars in price?


----------



## Yamato (Jun 10, 2019)

I would go the unlazy route and work out like there's no tomorrow to have the body I want. 
Though I'm already in good shape


----------



## MarF (Jun 10, 2019)

Sounds like hogwash to me, but I'm far from an expert on such things. 

As far as I'm concerned the best way to be healthy is:

- eat a balanced diet.

- some form of activity, preferably outdoors in the fresh air. Doesn't have to be anything fancy. Things like jogging/walking/swimming/cycling are fine. Pick something like that and do it in a way that makes you enjoy it. 

- give yourself time to relax and avoid stressful situations when possible.

That's it.


If your goals are higher than simply being healthy, you need to invest time and effort into it. Just like with everything else in life.

If you want to look/be muscular, old fashioned strength training is still your best bet. Even if this treatment works, your muscle mass will go away again fairly quickly due to a lack of exercise. So you either invest thousands of dollars over and over or start doing physical training anyway.

If you want to be athletic, as in being capable of running a marathon or do hundreds of push ups at once, exercising and proper technique is everything. 

In the end, both muscle mass and endurance won't increase out of nowhere, it has to be built up over time and sustained through exercising. Once you stop, it goes away again. Just like everything else in life.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 10, 2019)

"_The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results_."
—Some guy who probably didn't know the actual definition of insanity​
Do you remember your cold lipolysis belt thread that you made back in November? You wanted a shortcut to losing fat around your abdominal area because you were getting discouraged by the lack of progress you were making from exercising and dieting. So, you bought an expensive gadget which promised you faster, more visible results with none of the work because... 'science'.

Then, when a group of members, most of whom had varying levels of qualification to speak on fitness and all of whom had invested several years in trying to give you advice, tried to warn you that it was a scam and even offer to help you write an exercise and diet plan, you decided to dismiss them and insist that you and the dozens of Amazon reviews of very dubious veracity knew better.

After a while, when it became clear that the belt wouldn't do what it said it would, you tried to make a halfhearted effort to kind-of-but-not-really follow some of the real weight loss advice that you were given in your thread and seemingly gave up after a few weeks because it was probably more commitment than you were willing to put in.

That's exactly what's going to happen here. 

If you're just looking to get some abs, it really isn't that hard. The amount of work and time you'd need to put into it is minimal—there are people who go from being incredibly overweight to having visible abs in just a couple of months with a little bit of exercise and dieting. Don't waste your money on this garbage. For $4000, I'm pretty sure you can just get clenbuterol, which is an actual tried and effective fat burner. Or a very good personal trainer who will be one-hundred percent devoted to your goals and _properly_ aligning your lifestyle to a more healthy configuration. 

(Don't get clenbuterol.)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 10, 2019)

why did i bother writing that


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2019)

@Atlantic Storm, @MarF, I _am_ exercising regularly and eating a fairly healthy diet, but those are not sufficient, and I do not have the free time for a personal trainer, so I need some alternative form of assistance. This procedure actually stimulates a person's muscles in the same way that exercise does, so it is not the same as other body contouring techniques. The fact that the people who provide such procedures are still in business suggests that they must have some level of effectiveness, because, if they did not work, they would not still be in business (when was the last time that you saw a person riding a horse-drawn carriage or using a telegraph or typewriter?). The only reason for which I have not yet employed such procedures is that I cannot justify paying such a ridiculously large amount of money for them, which makes me wish to ask: how long will it take for these procedures to actually be affordable to common people?

Also, why did you recommend clenbuterol, and then advise against it? I read some articles about it, and it is a steroid that is both banned and has numerous side effects; I do not wish to put any potentially dangerous chemicals into my body, and I certainly have no intention of taking steroids.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 10, 2019)

...

*closes tab*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2019)

@Atlantic Storm, are you saying that all the articles in the link that I provided are wrong? Also, @Island seems to believe that eventually the world shall have sufficient food that there shall never again be scarcity; I personally do not agree with that idea, and dearly hope that it never happens, but, if that were possible, would the idea of quick and easy fat reduction really be that far-fetched? Scientists have developed supersonic aircraft, nuclear weapons that can destroy entire cities, can grow new organs from raw living tissue, helped people travel to the moon, and have created a network of computers that covers the entire planet that allows for near-instantaneous transmission of data, and you think that fat reduction is a scam?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2019)

Also, @Atlantic Storm, you do not need to worry about me wasting my money on that procedure, because a single session costs almost an entire week's pay for me, and I certainly cannot afford to spend that, since I currently am saving money for both a master's degree and a house.


----------



## Island (Jun 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Atlantic Storm, are you saying that all the articles in the link that I provided are wrong? Also, @Island seems to believe that eventually the world shall have sufficient food that there shall never again be scarcity; I personally do not agree with that idea, and *dearly hope that it never happens*


I too hope that there will never be enough food in the world for everybody. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> Scientists have developed supersonic aircraft, nuclear weapons that can destroy entire cities, can grow new organs from raw living tissue, helped people travel to the moon, and have created a network of computers that covers the entire planet that allows for near-instantaneous transmission of data, and you think that fat reduction is a scam?


Correct.

Putting somebody on the Moon is a lot less complex and more realistic than "magic device that instantly makes me not fat anymore."


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm a firm believer in never spending money on anything that you can get for free. This is one of those things you can get for free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Jun 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I'm a firm believer in never spending money on anything that you can get for free. This is one of those things you can get for free.


Gym memberships cost cash tho


----------



## Lurko (Jun 11, 2019)

Work out.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Jun 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does everyone else say about this? For those of you who are familiar with the treatment, do you believe that it is effective and worth several thousand dollars in price?



Sounds like BS at first glance. However there are studies done on it showing its efficacy.





Someone check these for conflicts of interest.

Anyway, the pricetag is still not worth it for the average person.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2019)

Why don't you stop being lazy and put the work in?


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2019)

Go fucking workout you lazy.....
Or do a project where you have to be physically active, go maintain a garden or something. LOL.

You sure like wasting your money. When you could eat better and just workout and see better results.

You might as well get plastic surgery too!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 13, 2019)

Island said:


> Putting somebody on the Moon is a lot less complex and more realistic than "magic device that instantly makes me not fat anymore."



I must respectfully disagree, since the moon is over 238,000 miles away from the earth and requires a vehicle that can travel over 25,000 miles per hour to reach it, although the fact that people have landed on the moon but still have not found an ideal method of fat reduction does lend credence to your words.



Luci said:


> Work out.





Mider T said:


> Why don't you stop being lazy and put the work in?





RemChu said:


> Go fucking workout you lazy.....
> Or do a project where you have to be physically active, go maintain a garden or something. LOL.
> 
> You sure like wasting your money. When you could eat better and just workout and see better results.



I do exercise every week (in various forms; I use the machines at the gym, I walk around my neighborhood, I swim in my pool, and I climb mountains on occasion) and I am limiting the amount of carbohydrates and fats that I intake, but my job limits the amount of time that I can spend at the gym, and some foods are too delicious to abandon (although I eat them only on rare occasions). I wear glasses, because I have difficulty seeing; can you imagine if I chose to not wear glasses, or if glasses did not exist? I also use a computer to type, because my handwriting is very poor unless I am focusing on making it legible. Those may not be perfect analogies, but the principle is very similar; why avoid assistance when it exists? Again, this procedure replicates the effects of exercise, but at a far greater scale than can be achieved normally, so what is the problem?

Also, @RemChu, I do not need plastic surgery, because I am very satisfied with my face as it is.

Also, no one answered my question from before: why are these body-contouring procedures so expensive, and will they ever be less expensive?

At this point, it is clear that no one here shall agree with me on this subject (which is statistically very improbable, given the number of members that this forum has), so, from now own, if I wish to have a medical procedure performed on my body, I shall not discuss it on this forum.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 13, 2019)

Do you even lift Bro?


----------



## Keishin (Jun 14, 2019)

Idk about doing it to get any packs but I got an EMS/TENS machine and it does feel like ive been lifting or some shit after I use it for 30mins on shoulders.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 15, 2019)

I think it sounds like an incredibly expensive waste of time. EMS isn't anything new. If you don't like your appearance then address the causes. If your current diet and exercise is insufficient then you aren't doing enough. Come on - people can starve to death in as little as 3 weeks. Rethink your meal plan, and exercise in a way that brings the results you want. Exercise can change your appearance, but it takes a good amount of time. A year isn't unrealistic.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

You're just gonna regain the fat in a week with that level of dedication. Can't even say "goodbye money" when you're not on the will.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I must respectfully disagree, since the moon is over 238,000 miles away from the earth and requires a vehicle that can travel over 25,000 miles per hour to reach it, although the fact that people have landed on the moon but still have not found an ideal method of fat reduction does lend credence to your words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you work out truly then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 16, 2019)

Eat big to get big bro, watch your macros, acai berries, hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Eat big to get big bro, watch your macros, acai berries, hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.



I drink water constantly throughout each day, and I even carry a bottle of water with me nearly everywhere I go. I have milk with my breakfast cereal, but drink fruit juice only on rare occasion and soda even more rarely than that.


----------

